# Lampropelma sp Borneo Black info?



## Toeboe (Dec 28, 2006)

I'm looking for a care sheet on a Lampropelma sp Borneo Black.
I'm guessing it is similar to other Lampros but I can only find info on nigerrimum and violaceopes but not a Borneo Black. I cant even find if its arboreal or terrestrial.
Any info would be welcome


----------



## snowgoose (May 5, 2009)

Here you go mate

lampropelmasp."borneoblack" - asianarboreals


----------



## Toeboe (Dec 28, 2006)

Yeah thats the only link I found but it doesnt work for me. It may be something to do with the fact I'm in a hotel lobby in Turkey. I'll try it when I'm home on Tuesday.
Cheers anyway


----------

